# Friends of NRA



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

April 18 at VFW Post 8790, 1560 Foley Street, Houston, Texas


$60/tickets. Doors open at 5:30 PM, bar b q dinner.


Call Gabe 281 798-3189 or Bert 713-256-3311


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

If you are thinking of attending this event, I strongly suggest buying a ticket before April 6. There is going to be limited seating!


----------

